# 68 front fender support



## GTOEarl375 (Jun 26, 2013)

Recently acquired a 68 and discovered due to right front tire rubbing/catching on front of fender when turning left that the bottom of the right fender is about 2 inches inboard more than the left fender. There are no fender braces which I believe is correct. Has anyone encountered this problem?


----------

